# Deeznutz 120 video



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello GTAA members, I thought I'd share my tank here. This is a short video of the tank.

Enjoy and happy holidays 

Edit lol






-deez


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't see a link...would like to see the video! Post link please.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful looking tank. Well done


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Great job, thanks for sharing! BTW what length is your display?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Beautiful looking tank. Well done


Thanks man.



jmb said:


> Great job, thanks for sharing! BTW what length is your display?


Thanks man and I'm happy to share! It's 84x18x18 3/4 starphire 

-deez


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks man, how's yours coming along?

-deez


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice tank. Thanks for sharing. Happy holidays.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

cica said:


> Very nice tank. Thanks for sharing. Happy holidays.


Thanks man, here's a video of Christmas dinner for them.






-deez


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Where did your build thread go? I thought you had one here, maybe just on RC?

I'll just post this here:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the link

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...al-poll-shows-donald-trump-leading-deez-nuts/

"Do you have a favorable or unfavorable opinion of Deez Nuts?" PPP asked voters. (In North Carolina, 6% had a favorable view, 13% had an unfavorable view, and 81% were unsure.)"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol guys, I knew this deeznutz thing would show up some where.
I don't have a build tread here. Only on RC and The frag tank.
Maybe Ill share here as well one day 

I'm doing pretty well without even trying. Image I tried running? lol


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Very clean, long, and nice tank!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

notclear said:


> Very clean, long, and nice tank!


Thanks man! I need some of your frags to make it look nicer though 

-deez


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Nicely shot video, thanks for sharing! You've got a really great setup! Get that build thread over here!


----------

